# das erste Küken ...



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen...


das wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten.... ...

... das erste Küken, welches vor einigen Minuten geschlüpft ist...  

... bin ja gespannt, wieviel noch folgen, da das Nest voll ist...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Neeeeiiin, tu mir das nicht an. Ich war gerade wieder von der Idee abgekommen. Und jetzt werde ich wieder angefixt  Diese Fragen hatte ich noch an Dich:

* ein Zaun um das Grundstück muss sein, nicht wahr?
* essen die nur __ Schnecken oder fütterst Du zu?
* ist die Pflege der Tiere ein großer Aufklapp? Ich habe einen 40-60 Std.-Job...aber mein Mann ist Beamter  Der muss dann einspringen *ggg*
* Was ist denn im Winter? Wir sind dann so gut wie nicht im Garten. Langweilen die sich dann?
* Verschmutzen sie den Teich arg? Wir hatten dieses Frühjahr 2 Stockenten über mindestens 2 Monate regelmässig zu Besuch. Da fand ich es nicht besonders schlimm. Sie waren aber auch nicht nonstop da.
* Was machst Du mit den Eiern? Ich könnte doch nicht die Kinder meiner Haustiere essen  Und weggeben brächte ich auch nicht über's Herz. Könnte ja jemand sie schlecht behandeln.
* Habt Ihr Haustiere? Und wenn ja, gehen sie an die kleinen Küken?

Mann, jetzt bin ich schon wieder auf dem Trip. Mein Mann bringt mich um


----------



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

@Anke... guck mal... ich hab da was...


soeben ist das 2 te Küken geschlüpft...


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hi Leute,

Glückwunsch Frank, dann biste ja nun schon zweimal Vater.............. 


@Anke:

Ich durfte auch ein Pärchen für meine Frau anschaffen.................:  

Ein Zaun wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.......... 

Wir haben unser Entenpärchen jetzt schon drei Wochen. Am anfang ist eine sofort ausgebüchst in Nachbars Garten. Das war ein Abenteuer die wieder einzufangen......... 

Aber jetzt halten die sich nur im und am Teich auf............. 

Als futter geben wir z.Zt. Entenstarter, aber die nehmen nun auch schon Koifutter welches unsere Racker nicht verputzen...............

Unser Hund schnüffelt immer da rum wo die gesessen haben...... 

Zu den anderen fragen weiß ich noch nix, aber ich kann am Dienstag mal meinen Arbeitskollegen fragen von dem ich die __ Enten habe............


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

oooh....ihr seid so fies....ich will auch *heul* Ihr macht das doch nur, um mich kirre zu machen... Frank, und du ganz besonders! *grmpf*


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Jepp,

Das sind aba auch niedliche Tierchen...................... .......

Und das beste ist, wenn du an den Teich kommst musst du die immer suchen, so gut sind die getarnt...........


----------



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> * ein Zaun um das Grundstück muss sein, nicht wahr?
> * essen die nur Schnecken oder fütterst Du zu?
> * ist die Pflege der Tiere ein großer Aufklapp? Ich habe einen 40-60 Std.-Job...aber mein Mann ist Beamter  Der muss dann einspringen *ggg*
> * Was ist denn im Winter? Wir sind dann so gut wie nicht im Garten. Langweilen die sich dann?
> ...



Hallo Anke...

zuerst zu deinen Fragen...

ein Zaun sollte auf jeden Fall sein... min. 50 cm hoch... sonst gehn sie "spazieren" ... 

unsere fressen nicht nur Schnecken... sie bekommen täglich noch Entenkorn...
täglich einen Eisbergsalat... ( da sind sie ganz verrückt drauf ) ... und ab und zu Mehlwürmer.... eine absolute Delikatesse...  

Die Pflege ist eigentlich nicht so aufwendig... täglich füttern... frisches Trinkwasser ... morgens aus dem Stall lassen und abends natürlich einsperren... 

... im Winter brauchen sie natürlich auch Wasser zum baden... für das Gefieder... und sie wollen auch im Winter unterhalten werden...  ...
im Ernst.. auch im Winter halten wir uns tägl. eine Weile bei den Enten auf...

... die Verschmutzung des Teiches geht eigentlich... sie haben ja einen eigenen Teich...und da wird 2 mal im Jahr das Wasser gewechselt... 

... wir essen die Eier auch nicht... geschweige denn den NAchwuchs... was glaubst du denn...  : 
entweder lassen wir sie ausbrüten und verkaufen dann die Jungen... oder das Gelege wird nach und nach aus dem Nest entfrent... : 

... Hasutiere haben wir auch... 2 Katzen... 2 Hunde .... und unsere Koi... die sind aber in in ihrem eigenen Teich... und unsere Enten haben den restlichen Tierbestand voll im Griff...   wir müssen die Katzen vor den Enten beschützen...  ... und wenn ich mal mit den Enten außerhalb ihres Geländes spazieren gehe und ein Hund steht om Weg, dann wird der schon mal angegriffen und notfalls in die Hinterbeine gezwickt, damit er aus dem Weg geht...  

... kurz und gut... wir lieben unsere Enten... sie lieben uns...  ..
und sie genießen es, wenn wir unter dem Nußbaum sitzen... dann kommen sie zu uns... legen sich neben unseren Stuhl und schlafen... wir werden auch immer begrüßt... und wehe du beachtest sie nicht beim heimkommen... dann ist das Geschrei groß... wenn du sie dann auch begrüßt hast, dann ist wieder allles in Butter...:crazy: 

so... und ich will dich nicht ärgern, wenn ich Bilder von den Küken zeige...

ich doch nicht... NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnn... ich weiß ja nicht, wie du auf soetwas kommst...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Au Mann, ich glaube, morgen gehe ich 2 Laufenten, 1 Ziege und Hotte kaufen (siehe den Thread "Haustiere").  Und dann bricht hier eine Ehekrise aus *lach*


----------



## sigfra (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo...

 ... mit Enten kann ich dir dienen...   mit nem Hotte usw mußt du dich an Anett wenden...: 

ihr könnt ja mal nen Ausflug in den Odenwald machen... und auf dem Heimweg nimmste dann ein paar Enten mit...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hi Frank,

ich musste erstmal googlen, wo der Odenwald ist  Das wäre aber ein ganz schön weiter Ausflug. Und ich muss Rino erst einmal dazu verdonnern, einen Zaun zu bauen  

Also, nächstes Jahr können wir nochmal drüber reden. Dann kommen wir auf der Rückfahrt von meiner Schwester (die wohnt in der Pfalz) zum __ Enten gucken bei Euch vorbei.

Du merkst, ich habe ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und bin jetzt wieder vernünftiger :crazy:

Aber stell' gaaaanz viele Bilder ein, ja?!


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Moin frischgebackener Papa,

na, wieviele sinds denn nu schon?
Wenn Du am Ende für jeden Schnabel ein Bierchen leerst, wird das nen schweren Kopp geben, oder? 

Auf jeden Fall: *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*
Und wenn irgendwann die Geflügelgrippe wieder von uns gegangen sein sollte - schaff ich mir auch mind. 2 Laufis an.
Bei uns herrscht nach wie vor Stallpflicht/Volierenhaltung.


----------



## sigfra (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

Nummer 3 ist seit heute morgen auch da...  ..

... das war schon super, zuzuschauen, wie so ein kleines Wesen schlüpft. Als ich heute morgen im Nest nachgeschaut habe, hörte ich es knabbern... 
... da der Entenpapa diesmal sehr rabiat ist und leider gestern in einem unbeobachteten Moment die 2 ersten Küken gekillt hat, hab ich eben heute morgen das Ei dann gleich rausgenommen... und dann eben zugeschaut. Nun werden wir eben wie beim ersten mal sie selber aufziehen....

... im Moment schläft es ganz entspannt auf meienm Schoß... :crazy: 

... es wird auch schon, obwohl gerade erst 13 Std alt, ganz neugierig der Bildschirm betrachtet...  ...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Unser Nachwuchs muss halt auch mit all der neuen Technik direkt groß werden...das ist schon richtig *lach*

Waren das etwas meine beide, die der Vater gekillt hat. Das gibt's doch nicht


----------



## mein-garten-online (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo und Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Hatte von denen auch mal 14 Stück, 2 Elterntiere und nen Gänserich. Hühner .... (hab aber keinen Bauernhof )

Ein paar hatte ich mit der Hand aufgezogen. Hat viel Spaß gemacht (vor allem meiner Tochter)! Leider bleiben die nicht so klein : .
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Polly (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen,

und auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank. 

Das Thema passt ja super, war am Samstag in Kaunitz und konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen mit den Viechern. Habe mir zwei Zwergenten mitgebracht, aber ohne groß darüber nachzudenken. Teich ist ja da und Hütte habe ich mir gebaut.
Die beiden scheinen sich auch echt wohl zu fühlen.

               

         


Meine Flachwasserzone haben sie ordentlich durchgewühlt und ein paar zarte Pflänzchen verputzt. Ok ein bisschen Schwund ist immer.
Vorhin hab ich sie gesucht und im Bachlauf gefunden, da haben sie sich die Algen schmecken lassen, das fand ich super.

Meine Frage, welche vor oder nachteile haben __ Enten am Teich?


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Frank, wie sieht es denn mal mit neuen Bildern vom Küken aus???? Ich muss doch auf dem Laufenden bleiben


----------



## sigfra (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Anke...


Bilder werden noch kommen.. versprochen... 

... heute jedoch war ein streßiger Tag...  die Villa für unseren Ganter mußte fertig werden...:  :crazy: 

... gegen 19 Uhr ist Georg... so heißt er nun, bei uns eingezogen... er ist im Moment ziemlich geschafft.. soviel neue Eindrücke... eine neue Wohnung... neue Menschen... neue Tierkollegen... usw.. usw...  

Sobald Georg sich ein wenig eingelebt hat, gibts natürlich auch von ihm Bilder...


----------



## mume (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Unser neuester Bewohner (Ganter Georg) ist übrigens eine Toulouse Gans...
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Servus Anna

Vorteil: sie fressen auch Algen und sind schön anzuschauen, wenn sie so daher schnattern.

Nachteil: was sie fressen, kommt auch  und dann in den Teich, Algen werden sich freuen, genauso wie deine Pflanzen (Dünger).
Weiters wühlen sie natürlich auch den Mulm auf, dadurch geht der schneller in Dünger auf.

Leider überwiegen die Nachteile, muß aber nicht bei jedem zutreffen.

@ Frank:
Da hat Georg aber mächtig stress, macht er radau  

Und gibts News von der Kükenfront  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sigfra (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

als erstes mal ein Bild vom Küken....

es ist jetzt ne starke Woche alt und schon heftig gewachsen...

... es hat uns / mich als Eltern voll aktzeptiert... :crazy: 

... wehe, du gehst fort und nimmst es nicht mit, dann ist das Geschrei groß...

und so geht es dann von morgens bis abends...  ... selbst jetzt, wenn ich hier am PC sitze und in einem Teichforum schreibe... .. sitzt es auf meiner linken Schulter und schaut zu... jaaaaaaaa nicht alleine sein...

Auch wenn wir mal kurz spazieren gehen... ohne Ente geht gar nichts... kurzum... es muß überall dabei sein... 

... heute nachmittag mußte ich für kurze Zeit das Sofa begutachten... das ging erst, als ich es zu mir holte... dann schlupfte es an meinen Hals und Ruhe war, bis ich auch wieder aufgestanden bin... selbst unsere Katze hat sich dazu gelegt...


----------



## sigfra (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

nochmals Hallo zusammen...


nachdem ja Georg seine erste Nacht in seinem neuen Zuhause verbracht hat, stand im heute ein ereignissreicher Tag bevor...


neue " Kollegen " kennenlernen.... den neuen Garten erkunden... einen Teich kennenlernen... und vieles mehr... er war als schon sehr beschäftigt... ...

... seine Villa wurde ja gestern ne halbe Stunde vor dem Einzug fertig... aber ich glaube, er seine erste Nacht gut verbracht...

Heute morgen kam er dann erst sehr zögerlich aus dem Häuschen... danach stand er fast ne Stunde lang bei uns auf der Terrasse, bis er sich mal getraute, sich dem Ententeich zu nähern... kurz darauf wagte er den Sprung ins kalte Wasser.. ... er schon natürlich im Vergleich zu den Enten ne ganz andere Bugwelle vor sich her...  

... was mich ja wunderte... Enten, zumindest die Erpel können ja sehr eifersüchtig sein...  ... unser Bobby hat seine Frau immer daran gehindert, sich irgendwie Georg zu nähern... obwohl dieser ja gar nichts von ihr wollte...
die erste Zeit war das sowieso ne Verfolgungsjagd in Zeitlupe... Georg suchte neue " Freunde " ... die 2 Enten liefen vor ihm davon... nun ja... verständlich, denn er ist ja mit seinen 8 Wochen schon sehr groß..  ...
das ging soweit, das sie in ihr Entenhaus flüchteten... das Problem war nur, Georg scheute sich nicht, ihnen bis hinein zu folgen... ... 

na ja.. es war dann ein Kampf, bis die Enten es schafften, wieder aus ihrem Haus herauszukommen...  

als es heute abend dann soweit war, in " Bett " zu gehen, meinte unser Georg zuerst, er müsse mit ins Entenhaus zum schlafen gehen... :crazy:  

Aber letztendlcih ist dann doch wieder in seinem Haus gelandet... 

sobald es wieder was neues gibt, werd ich es euch mitteilen..


Achso... für diejenigen, die nicht wissen, wie groß ein Toulouser werden kann... mit acht Wochen ist er, wenn er normal steht, mit seinen Augen auf gleicher Höhe mit der Tischkante vom Gartentisch... also ca. 70 cm... also müssen wir, wenn er ausgewachsen ist, aufpassen, das er uns beim grillen nicht den Salat vom Tisch klaut... ... denn er wächst noch ein ordentliches Stück...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Wie lustig  

Aber das Küken ist das Beste! Wie schnuckelig


----------



## Polly (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Helmut,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab in der letzten Zeit die vor und nachteile zu spüren bekommen, ist aber nicht so schlimm, kann man mit leben.
Algen hab ich keine mehr, selbst mein Bachlauf ist wieder Algenfrei. Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile mümmeln sie auch gerne weg. Ok, ein paar Pflanzen mussten auch daran glauben, hab aber festgestellt das sie nicht alle mögen. Werde von denen halt einige nachsetzen. Ansonsten haben sie sich gut eingelebt , halten sich viel außerhalb des Wassers auf, so das ich glaube, mit dem hält sich in Grenzen.



Hallo Frank,

dein Küken hat sich ja prächtig entwickelt und Georg gefällt mir auch super gut. Hoffe wir lesen zwischendurch was die beiden so treiben.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Och menno... ich bin sooooo neidisch...


Schon mal gut, dass Neid die höchste Form der Anerkennung ist


----------



## sigfra (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...


hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder....

die einen vom Küken... genannt der Zwerg .... am kommenden Dienstag wird es 3 Wochen alt...  

Zwerg benötigt aber immer noch sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit.... will überall dabei sein.... ob im Garten... oder wenns zur Oma geht.... beim fernsehschauen, da muß man mit auf dem Sofa sitzen.... oder abends am PC... da muß man dann auf der Schulter sitzen und schlafen.... im Käfig kann man das ja nicht... da ist dann das Geschrei groooooß....
die letzten 2 Tage ist Zwerg allerdings abends geschafft...   ... die ganzen Eindrücke vom Tag... vom Garten.... vom Teich... usw...

tja... und unser anderes Baby heißt Georg... ist jetzt knapp 10 Wochen alt...
und wird mal ein kleiner Riese.... er wird ca. doppelt so groß, wie er jetzt ist...
er ist allerdings noch ein wenig scheu.... aber das legt sich noch... 
bei 2 Bilder könnt ihr den Größenunterschied sehen... in etwa... das wo Zwerg im Teich schwimmt... da den Teichrand mal beachten... und das nächste, wo Georg am Teichrand steht.... : 

... aber seht selbst...


----------



## Barbara (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

die haben ja wirklich das Paradis bei Euch.  
Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## sigfra (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Barbara...


ich denke schon, das sie sich bei uns wohlfühlen...

beim Entenküken ist es einfach schön, zuzusehen, wie es jeden Tag mehr lernt... aber es ist auch sehr anstrengend... :  ... einem Entenküken beizubringen, das es ja eigentlich ein Wasservogel ist... :crazy:  ... zwischenzeitlich geht es alleine ins Wasser.... aber nur, wenn einer von uns in der Nähe ist... und wehe, man verschwindet aus dem Blickfeld... dann wird geschrien, bis die Schwarte kracht... :crazy:  :crazy: 

ruft man dann aus einer anderen Ecke des Gartens, dann überschlägt es sich fast vor lauter rennen..  ...


... und ohne Ente spazierengehen... das geht schon gar nicht...  ...

Tja... und unser Georg geht zwischenzeitlich schon auf Tuchfühlung.... er meint immer öfter, er müsse bei meiner Frau das Tshirt zurechtzupfen... ... und der Salat schmeckt im auch schon aus der Hand...  

... mal schauen, wie es sich weiterentwickelt....


----------



## sabine71 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

bitte, bitte mehr solcher Geschichten über dein Küken und den Ganther.

Ich habe heute fast vor lachen in meinen PC Tisch gebissen.    


Wenn ich nicht auch berufstätig wäre, wer weiß was wir dann noch alles hier an 2/vierbeinern rumlaufen hätten


----------



## sigfra (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Sabine...

ja ja... und ich bin dann schuld, wenn dein Tisch ein Loch hat....


----------



## sigfra (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...


hier sind mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder von unserem Familienzuwachs...


Zwerg... unser Entenküken, ist diese Woche Dienstag 3 Wochen alt geworden... und wächst ... und wächst .. und so wie es wächst... so frißt es auch...  

... aber Zwerg ist immer noch so anhänglich... wehe man geht kurz weg und es verliert einen aus den Augen...  

bei unserer Gans ( Ganter ) macht es auch Fortschritte...  ... 

er wird immer zutraulicher... frißt auch schon aus der Hand...  

... was nicht so gut ist... wenn wir ins Haus gehen, dann rennt er bis zum Türchen hinterher... und schreit dann, das man wieder rauskommt... ...
... vor allem bei meiner Frau... die hat er ja ganz in sein kleines Herz geschlossen....  ...

ach ja... und wachsen tut er natürlich auch... und nicht wenig... man kann jetzt j aschon den Salat vom Tisch herunterholen... da wird ganz vorsichtig über die Tischkante geschaut... und schwups ist der Tisch leer...  ...
Ich bin ja nur mal gespannt, wie groß er dann ist, wenn er ausgewachsen ist... wenn ich mir den Vater anschaue... na ja...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

echt klasse, diese Fotos. Wo sind denn überhaupt die Eltern von "Zwerg"? Nehmen die sich seiner nicht mehr an?


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Moin Frank,

die sind ja wirklich süüüüüüßßßßßßßßßß.
Ich beneide Euch um Euren kleinen Zoo. 
Bekommt der Georg denn auch noch eine weibliche Ergänzung?

Ich wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit den ganzen tierischen Bewohnern Eures Grundstückes. 
Zeigt bitte weiterhin BILDER!  

P.S.: Und immer ist die richtige Website im Hintergrund auf:


----------



## sigfra (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Und immer ist die richtige Website im Hintergrund auf:



Morgen Annett...


tja... woran mag das wohl liegen....  

weil wir da vielleicht die meiste Zeit sind ??? ...


----------



## inge50 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

wirklich schöne Fotos1 

Es ist immer schön, deine Tierbilder anzusehen, mach weiter so. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen....


nachdem sich ja unser Georg zu sehr an uns Menschen gewöhnt, habe ich mich heute entschlossen, ihm doch eine Frau zu holen...  ...

... also... ans Telefon gehängt... telefoniert... und seit heute nachmittag hat er endlich ne Frau ...  ...

Bis jetzt ist auch noch alles in Ordnung... außer das ein wenig Futterneid da ist, klappt es ja...   

... muß es ja auch... denn diese " Ehe " hält ja ein Gänseleben lang... :crazy:

... achso... Bild 1 ist also Elli ... 

Bild 2 ... vorsichtiges beäugen...  ... Elli im Hintergrund ..

Bild 3 ... ich es schnell den Rest Salat... vorne Georg ... hinten Elli...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hi Frank,

du bist ja völlig verrückt *lach* Was ist, wenn die sich nicht ineinander verlieben??? Immer diese Zweckehen, menno


----------



## sigfra (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Anke...


Georg hat sich doch schon "verliebt" ...  ...
er läßt seine bessere Hälfte nicht mehr aus den Augen...


----------



## sigfra (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

hier mal ganz aktuelle Bilder vom Zwerg...

da sehr ihr, wie ich abends am Laptop sitze... :crazy:  Ente im Arm oder auf dem Schoß... dann ist unser Küken glücklich...


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Moin Frank,

sind die eigentlich stubenrein oder geht da auch schon mal was ......... ? 

Ich finde es klasse, das Georg jetzt auch noch ne Frau bekommen hat. Hauptsache der Kelch Vogelgrippe geht dauerhaft an Euch und dem "Federvieh" vorbei!!!!! 
Ich drück jedenfalls beide vorhandene Daumen!


----------



## sigfra (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Annett...


stubenrein ???? .... wer ???? ....  

die 2 großen bleiben draußen... und unser Zwerg... hmmm... rennt mit ihm Haus rum... muß ja immer dabei sein... weil man könnte ja sonst etwas verpassen... :  : 
dabei kann es schon mal vorkommen, das vor lauter rennen mal in der Hektik ein klitzekleines Häufchen verloren wird...  ... ist aber auf Fliesenboden ja kein Problem.... : 

na ja... Georg und Elli schafen ja keine Treppen....da sind entweder die Füße zu kurz ... oder das, was auf den Füßen ist... ist zu schwer oder zu massig...  ...
Ansonsten ist Elli ( Georgs Frau ) mehr als neugierig... sie will überall hinterher latschen...  
Und wenn Georg mal seine Frau nicht sieht... sie also ais lauter Neugierde aus seinem Blickfeld verschwindet.. dann läßt er ein paar Brüller... und schon kommt sie wieder...  ... :crazy:


----------



## simon (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

hallo
endlich mal ne gehorsame frau 






warn scherz  nich hauen
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen....

hier mal wieder ganz aktuelle Bilder von unserem Zwerg... ...

ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß "sie" noch werden will...  
jetzt ist sie ja 5 Wochen alt...  ... und bekommt seit ein paar Tagen auch schon die ersten Federn... sieht wunderschön aus... wildfarben... und das schönste ist der weiße Ring um den Hals... 

was gibt es sonst noch neues....  

ah ja... kennt ihr eine Ente, die Gulasch ißt ... bzw. eben nur das Fleisch? ...

... oder verrückt ist auf Schwarzwurzeln ? ... :crazy: 

... Kartoffeln... na ja... geht so, ist aber nicht der Renner....  

... Nudeln... egal in was für einer Ausführung.... kann man nicht schnell genug hinlegen.... 

Ansonsten hat sich noch nichts geändert... 
man muß überall dabei sein...

wehe man geht aus dem Raum, ohne das Kleine mitzunehmen... da ist das Geschrei zwischenzeitlich um einiges lauter...

im Garten überall dabei sein...

oder auf der Straße spazierengehen.... das Bild müßt ihr euch mal vorstellen... ... wir 2 Alten laufen.... das Kleine rennt hinterher...

Tja... im Moment liegt es ja wieder bei mir auf dem Schoß.... da ist die Welt 
dann in Ordnung... da herrscht Ruhe.... man kann schlafen... usw....

aber jetzt mal die Bilder....


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Servus Frank

Tolle Geschichte  muß wirklich "Gut" aussehen wenn ihr drei joggt  1 

und erst die Bilder - schwärm - wie niedlich das Kleine   

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sigfra (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> - wie niedlich das Kleine ...





Hallo Helmut....


niedlich jaaaaaaa...

aber streßig ohne Ende... : 

Du kannst nichts ohne die Ente machen.... :  :crazy: 

... mal schauen, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## margit (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank

das find ich aber cool mit Ente spazieren zu gehen. Ich hab nur immer die Nachbarskatze die uns beim Abendspaziergang begleitet. Wirklich süss das Kleine. Gioia meine Hündin hätte ihre hellste Freude daran. Die __ Enten die bei uns am See sind lassen sie nicht so nahe ran.


----------



## sabine71 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

ich finde es absolut niedlich, euer Entchen.

Ws machst du denn wenn du zur arbeit mußt? Nimmst du die kleine dann mit? 

Mach doch mal ein paar neue fotos von Eurem Ganther nebst Frau  

Auch von deinen weißen Täubchen ......................
.........

hast du eigentlich auch Fische  ...................................?



Also, nur her mit den fotos ..............


----------



## sigfra (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder... 

... Sabine wollte es so...  ... 

Bild 1: 
unser Küken versucht, etwas vom Boden zu holen.. 
man sieht auch deutlich, wie sich so langsam die Federn bilden bzw. die Hülsen von den Federn rutschen...

Bild 2 : 
wenn man nass geworden ist, muß man gleich versuchen, wieder trocken zu werden...

Bild 3 :
Georg beginnt mit seinen Ausgrabungen...  ... er hofft, in der Tiefe etwas zu finden...

Bild 4 und 5 :
Elle ( georgs Frau ) schwimmt in Pose... 

Bild 6 :
Elli ist ja ganz verrückt auf Eisbergsalat... wehe, es leigt einer auf dem Tisch und man gibt ihn ihr nicht... dann wird versucht, in einem vermeintlichen unbeobachteten Augenblick den Salat zu klauen...

Bild 7 : 
gemeinsam wird der Rasen gemäht... das machen sie wirklich gut... schön gleichmäßig...

Bild 8 :
sie fordert ihn auf, endlcih auch ins Wasser zu kommen...

Bild 9 :
Georg geht immer auf Tuchfühlung... er versucht immer, den Stoff der Hosen und Pullis zu testen... 
Hier seht ihr auch ganz deutlich das Gebiß einer Gans...  ... jetzt wißt ihr, warum dies schmerzhaft sein kann...
sie können ohne Probleme einen Apfel durchbeißen... heute nachmittag hab ich selber gesehen, wie z.B. Elli eine halbe Walnußschale ohne Anstrengung geknackt hat... also mit einem Biss zu Splitter verarbeitet hat....

Bild 10 :
@ Sabine ...

natürlich haben wir auch ein paar Fische... ... : jaja
So... das war`s für heute mal...

P.S: entschuldigt, wenn der ganze Text über den Bildern und nicht bei den Bildern steht... so lang wie ich jetzt dabei bin, hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, herauszufinden, wie man den Text zum jeweiligen Bild setzt...


----------



## inge50 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Frank,

wie immer, sehr schöne Fotos 1 

mach weiter so.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sabine71 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

*Danke *


----------



## katja (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

also echt frank,

diese __ enten sind ja wirklich zum fressen!! (nicht wörtlich gemeint!)  

ich beneide dich wirklich um deinen zoo!!!

immer wieder neue fotos bitte!


----------



## sigfra (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Katja...


Enten bzw. eine sind eigentlich nur auf den ersten 2 Bildern... bis auf das letzte Bild sind die restlichen von unseren 2 Gänsen...


----------



## sigfra (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...

hier mal 2 Bilder von unserem Küken.... auf dem allabendlichen Platz....
da herrscht Ruhe... dan kann man schlafen... da hat man notfalls alles im Blick...

Auf dem dritten Bild... tja... so sieht eine Ente dann gebraten aus...


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Du bist ein Kanibale Frank  

Bratkartoffeln hätten es auch getan


----------



## sigfra (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo Thomas...

geb ich dir recht... das Problem war, das ich mir nackigen Reis bestellt hatte...

geliefert hatten sie dann zwar schon den Reis... auch nackig... aber die Ente war dann dabei.... 

und bevors der Ente kalt wurde, hab ich sie dann eben gegessen... damit sie nicht frieren muß...


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Das mit  dem frieren ist echt tierlieb von dir Frank  


_
..., aber du hättest auch Ketchup zum Reis bestellen können  _


----------



## sigfra (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammen...


hier nochmal 2 Bildchen von unserem Zwerg... das ist abends, wenn ich am PC sitze, sein Lieblingsplatz.... :crazy: 
... nur zieht es bei dieser Position meine linke Schulter mit der Zeit immer mehr nach unten... denn unser Zwerg wird ja immer schwerer...

ach was bin ich froh, das unsere Gössel ( Gänse ) nicht diese Ambitionen haben...   dann hätt ich echt ein Problem...
Diese sind mit ihrer Gänsevilla zufrieden...


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Mensch Frank

Sowas kenne ich nur von unseren Miezen  

Schauen wir mal wie es bei uns mit den __ Schnecken ausschaut  
aber so wie es Momentan aussieht, brauchen wir keine __ Enten  , würde aber wahrscheinlich mit dem Fuchs sehr große Probs geben    

Freue mich trotzdem das bei Euch die Enten sich sehr wohlfühlen, und auch Ihr mit den Tieren.

Hochachtung dem Tierfreund    

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sigfra (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: das erste Küken ...*

Hallo zusammmen...


Es ist Dienstag... und unser Zwerg hat heute Geburtstag...  

... er wird ganze 7 Wochen alt... ..

deswegen gibt es mal wieder 2 neue Bilder.... wenn es so weiter geht, seh ich am Lappi bald nix mehr...  

.. wie ihr auf dem einen Bild seht, liest unser Zwerg ganz gespannt im Teichforum mit... 

... in Bezug auf Futter ist ja unser Zwerg irgendwie total falsch gepolt...  

Heute gab es bei uns Leber.... Zwerg hat sich bald überschlagen, um auch etwas zu bekommen...   ... Zwiebeln sind nicht der Renner... die werden mißachtet... aber die Leber... da konnte man nicht schnell genug den Nachschlag richten...:crazy:


----------

